# Photograph collections



## williambierman (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi:

Does anyone know of any photographic collections or individual photos consiting of men working on deck or just deck shots in the last of the square riggers??

I am already aware of the wondefull work of Alan Villiers.

Thanks


----------



## Prudence (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sailing ships working..not always on deck*

http://images.slsa.sa.gov.au/searcy/02/PRG280_1_2_187.htm
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/brodie/gid/slv-pic-aaa47907/1/bs002690
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/pictures/gid/slv-pic-aaa41027/1/pi005051
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/brodie/gid/slv-pic-aaa46175/1/bs001088
http://nla.gov.au/nla.pic-an6442471
http://images.slsa.sa.gov.au/mpcimg/61750/B61533.htm
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/pictoria/gid/slv-pic-aab34680/1/a31312
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/brodie/gid/slv-pic-aaa49362/1/bs000864
http://images.slsa.sa.gov.au/godson/1/00250/PRG1258_1_108.htm
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/brodie/gid/slv-pic-aaa46595/1/bs001754
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/brodie/gid/slv-pic-aaa48120/1/bs003612
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/pcards/gid/slv-pic-aab09992/1/pc000803
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/vpocc/gid/slv-pic-aab91345/1/cc000894
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/vpocc/gid/slv-pic-aab91345/1/cc000893
courtesy PICTURE AUSTRALIA many collections in Australia here Some are copyright free and some require a fee for reproduction for commercial publication. there are 1026pages of 12 pics per page for "sailing ships" Prudence


----------



## williambierman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you very much.

Bill


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Underneath this linked to picture you will find four thumbnails, and to the left of these a tiny green arrow - use this arrow to search for pictures you have not seen before and find interesting: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/45215/ppuser/9545 You may have to leaf past a few motorship deck scenes every now and then. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*Square Rigged=*



williambierman said:


> Hi:
> I am already aware of the wondefull work of Alan Villiers.


My late old next door neighbor, Gp. Capt. George Mallinson RAF(Rtd), was master on a sailing ship between the wars, Villiers was his second mate; he didn't have much time for Villiers.(EEK)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

_My late old next door neighbor, Gp. Capt. George Mallinson RAF(Rtd), was master on a sailing ship between the wars, Villiers was his second mate; he didn't have much time for Villiers._

Wonder what ship that was, Villiers seems to have left it out of his biography. Know of anyone beyond these: Rothesay Bay, James Craig, Clan McLeod, Bellands, Lawhill, Hawk, Herzogin Cecilie, Grace Harwar, and Parma? Regards, Stein.


----------



## williambierman (Sep 17, 2009)

I do not understand why people dislike the work of Alan Villiers. I am not in love with the man or his work, but I recognize the fact that his work books were well written and his photography was very impressive. He writes of the sea in for landsmen to read, not for sailors. His main goal was to preserve through photography and print and era he was smart enough to realize was rapidly drawing to a close.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*Mallinson/Villiers - a comment*



williambierman said:


> I do not understand why people dislike the work of Alan Villiers. I am not in love with the man or his work, but I recognize the fact that his work books were well written and his photography was very impressive. He writes of the sea in for landsmen to read, not for sailors. His main goal was to preserve through photography and print and era he was smart enough to realize was rapidly drawing to a close.


William, I didn't say that I disliked any of Villier's works; I said that my old next door neighbor,(buurman), didn't like Villiers! 

Sorry Stein I cannot remember the names of old George's ships, they were all sailing vessels and between the wars. His last one was declared, 'Lost', on a voyage from Australia, which ended at Lands End when a Home Fleet vessel stopped her to pass the information that WWII had started, the year before, after they had sailed. He, George, was then commissioned into the RAF, to set up and run, the ASR flotilla in the channel. When he was appointed he was given the rank of Group Captain RAF. Some cartoons of his operations appeared in "Punch".


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

To put is shortly: there never was any George Mallinson captaining a sailing ship with Alan Villiers as second mate, you've been told a fictive story Billyboy. 
Of sailing ships lost at the outbreak of WW2, none were British or had recently been. (The Garthpool, last of the British, was lost in 1929 - under Captain David Thompson). The Penang came from Port Victoria and was torpedoed off the Irish coast in December 1940 with all hands lost - and would perhaps suit your story, but she was Finnish. The officers manning the Finnish ships were as far as I know all Finns, and the German ships I think we can confidently rule out too as regards British masters. 

Villiers sailed in one British mercant sailing ship, the Bellands. There he witnessed British officers - as he describes it - refusing to aid the burning Danish barque Lysglimt in 1921. His contempt for that act, and the way the ship was generally handled ("I learned a lot about how not to be a sailing ship master in the Bellands"), is recorded both in "The set of the Sails" and "The War with Cape Horn." The captain of Bellands, formerly of the Craigmullen, is in "The War with Cape Horn" named Edmund G. Mann, not that far from Mallin, but Villiers was 16 years old and of course not second mate there. 
I wonder if he was ever second mate; he was an AB before he became part owner of the Parma, he might have accorded himself that title there? The Captain of the Parma was anyway Ruben De Cloux. Regards, Stein.


----------



## williambierman (Sep 17, 2009)

*Reuben Decloux*

Sorry Billieboy...I did not mean to jump to conclusions. 

Does anyone know any of the history of Captain Decloux's career?? He seems to be an interesting character who got the best out of his ships.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Stein, sixty plus years is a long time, perhaps I'm a bit off line. Regarding, 'lost', the voyage from Australia with grain, was a very long one and the ship may have been listed as, "Overdue believed lost", as for the name, Mallinson, this is correct; age is difficult, but I'd say that he was born about the turn of the century, 1898 - 1903.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Billieboy
Right, it might have been he was master of a ship that had another sea writer as second mate, or that he was with Villiers on some ship as another deckhand. I have tried to Google his name, but with no luck.

Williambiermann
The book “Voyage of the Parma,” published by Villiers in 1933, can be said to be largely about de Cloux. A 5 page chronological biography, beginning with his ancestors arriving in Åland in 1632 begins on page 52. He was born in 1884 and made his first voyage at ten, as cook on a small cutter. At 14 he shipped in the barque Wolf, then after a few trips within the baltic he joined the barque Ocean as mate. After that ship he married and went to Kamchatka as a salmon fisher. Then he joined a steamer, and in 1914 got his first command, a small barquentine. Then came the Lawhill, the Herzogin Cecile, the Plus and the Parma. Regards, Stein.


----------

